# Warning: Hawk Hill Accident Easy Since They Redid Road



## cyclist415 (Apr 24, 2014)

Trying to spread the word. They repaved hawk hill. I crashed there and know of at least one other biker who had the same accident. Coming down hawk hill they redid the road but it is not flush with the shoulder. Worse, they painted the fog line right where the disparity is. It is a hard difference.
I caught it when I was getting over for a car and went into the guardrail. Just had an MRI on my knee. The other biker cracked his frame. Our accidents were unrelated. There is also no warning. I personally would be curious if this happened to anybody else. Either way, please let people know.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

cyclist415 said:


> Trying to spread the word. They repaved hawk hill. I crashed there and know of at least one other biker who had the same accident. Coming down hawk hill they redid the road but it is not flush with the shoulder. Worse, they painted the fog line right where the disparity is. It is a hard difference.
> I caught it when I was getting over for a car and went into the guardrail. Just had an MRI on my knee. The other biker cracked his frame. Our accidents were unrelated. There is also no warning. I personally would be curious if this happened to anybody else. Either way, please let people know.


Wow that sucks to hear.

Really sucks they did esp because there is not one turn going down Hawk Hill (assuming you talking about going back down toward the bridge) that requires braking so you can get going really really quickly.


----------



## cyclist415 (Apr 24, 2014)

32and3cross said:


> (assuming you talking about going back down toward the bridge) .


Exactly. It was going back down towards the bridge


----------



## cyclist415 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Marin Bike Coalition*

I reached out to the Marin Bike Coalition. They are looking into this. They have been working to eliminate these called "Lips" where the road meets the shoulder in many areas within Marin County. 

If anybody is riding back down Hawk Hill (towards the bridge) would you mind locating the lip between the roundabout and first parking spot(by the bridge). It should be fairly significant in length. 

Andy at the Marin Bike Coalition is looking for how the lip is in relation to the road and the wheelset. If somebody could provide him with a picture, that would be super. Unfortunately, I am not going to be on a bike for a while and don't have a car. 

Andy can be reached at [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

This is sad to hear. I thought they only screwed up like this on skyline between pagemill and Hwy 9.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I know of three people (all with 10's of thousands of miles on the odometer) who have had problems there. One of these biffed it into the rail, got a bit torn up.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Can we get better beta on where we are talking about? Sounds like Conzelman Road somewhere between the high point parking area and GG bridge? Is it the entire length that is dangerous, or just parts? If parts, above or below traffic circle?


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

singlespeed.org said:


> Can we get better beta on where we are talking about? Sounds like Conzelman Road somewhere between the high point parking area and GG bridge? Is it the entire length that is dangerous, or just parts? If parts, above or below traffic circle?


There are several bad patches between the traffic circle and Battery Spenser:

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...dguSy-A&oq=mccu&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=15&t=m&z=15

The problem is in the north bound land (i.e. the down hill direction).

IMO, the worse section is near the first parking area, down hill from the traffic circle.


----------



## cyclist415 (Apr 24, 2014)

slow.climber said:


> The problem is in the north bound lane (i.e. the down hill direction).
> 
> IMO, the worse section is near the first parking area, down hill from the traffic circle.


Pretty much sums it up. I was in a daze afterwards so I couldn't tell you where for sure.


----------

